# SVN Repository



## tanye (10. Okt 2011)

Hey Leute , 

Ich hab gerade Eclipse installiert und wollte ein SVN-Repository anlegen , wieso gibt es eine solche Option nicht ? Sie Sollte unter Window → Open Perspective → Other…  sein ;(

Weiß jmd Bescheid ?


----------



## XHelp (10. Okt 2011)

vlt hilft ja Eclipse Subversive - Documentation


----------



## faetzminator (10. Okt 2011)

Vielleicht sollte das in neueren Eclipse-Versionen bereits integriert sein. Aber ich kenns noch von den "älteren" Versionen, dass man dazu Plugins benötigt. Z.B. Subversive oder Subclipse.


----------



## maki (10. Okt 2011)

SVN Repositories legt man nicht mit Eclipse an 

Wolltest du die SVN Repository Perspective öffnen?

Dann installier dir erstmal "Subversive" vom Marketplace.

*verschoben*


----------

